
Push Notification Best Practices - _samjarman
https://medium.com/@samjarman/the-must-follow-best-practices-for-your-push-notifications-5f878565d2a9#.2n6acfonk
======
passivepinetree
While I think this post is filled with great advice, the article's entire
premise is based on the statistic that 71% of app uninstalls are caused by
push notifications, and no source is ever given for this.

Great advice, poor argumentation.

